# William Romero On His Goals With Bellator



## thebwit (Oct 4, 2009)

Full interview



> Recapping With William Romero - Fighting Consumes Your Life
> by Brent Todd - 02-12-2010
> William Romero is probably one of the most talked about Canadian fighters right now and Bellator recently signed him to compete in their season two featherweight tournament. MMA Recap's Brent Todd recently caught up with Romero to discuss his thoughts on Bellator, some of his previous fights and more.
> 
> ...


Talking to this guy makes you excited for his fights. He talks about why he fought Mike Roberts in back to back fights, his favorite fight and training in general in the full interview.


----------

